# Engo



## john87300 (Oct 12, 2011)

New for February French Engo, made in Vichy in central France sometime between 1948 and 1956, now all I have to do is clean it up, resize the Fixoflex or more likely replace it with something more in keeping, and find someway to open the back, which to date has resisted all attempts to shift it. Well it is a SGDG, (Patent Sans Garantie Du Gouvernement).


----------



## john87300 (Oct 12, 2011)

Update on ENGO

I need a special tool to open the ENGO, I found out that Bagobloc is a patented waterproofing system! Bridgeman has/had a very nice Oris date pointer with a virtually identical back to the Engo, and I've seen one on a Sportivnie as well.

It cleaned up nicely, as did the Fixoflex after I resized it by removing 9(!) links, and best of all it's running perfectly!


----------

